# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Demirel sonunda Erdoğan'a patladı

## bozok

*Demirel sonunda Erdoğan’a patladı* 


9’Uncu Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel, EkoENERJİ Dergisi için Prof. Dr. Mustafa üzcan ültanır’a verdiği röportajda, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın seçim meydanlarında kendisine yönelik sözlerini ve eleştirilerine de yanıt verdi. Seçimlerle ilgili hiçbir siyasi partinin kimi milletvekili yapacağına karışmadığını, CHP ve MHP’ye liste vermediğini dile getiren Demirel şunları söyledi:

“Bana yöneltilen suçlamalar haksız, insafsız ve anlamsız. Benim Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi’ne akıl vermeme gerek yok. Yani, buna gülerler. Siyasette kim kimden akıl alır? Benim Milli şef ilan edilmem de gülünç. Burada sanıyorum, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan evhama kapılmış ve beni içinde olmadığım bir meselede varsaymış, beni de meydanlara götürmüştür. Eğer Sayın Erdoğan, benimle geçmişin muhasebesini yapmak istiyorsa, aslında ben onun muhatabı değilim. Kaldı ki ben, geçmişte yaptığım bütün görevleri, seçilmiş kişi olarak yaptım. Her seçim sonunda da halkıma gittim, hesabımı verdim. Benim Erdoğan’a verecek bir hesabım yok. Ama şunu ifade edeyim, benim Türkiye’deki hizmetlerim parlaktır. Ona kolay kolay erişilemez. Umarım ki, ben onların muhasebesini yapmak mecburiyetinde kalmam. Netice itibariyle şunu söyleyeyim; polemiklere girmek istemiyorum. Bu seçimde bir siyasi pozisyon almak istemedim. şu ana kadar zorlandım, inşallah bundan sonra daha çok zorlanmam. üünkü ben 10 senedir hiçbir siyasi meselede olmadım. Bu olayı üzüntüyle karşılarım çok kişi de üzüntüyle karşıladı. Ama madem ki siyasette bu çeşit şeyler olabiliyor, olmuş diyelim.”


08.06.2011 03:17 */ VATAN*

----------

